
Your Guide to Silicon Valley Culture – Silicon Valley Dictionary - olalonde
http://svdictionary.com/
======
siberianbear
I can't agree with the one at the top for Waterloo, which is described as "A
mythical University in Canada where many good Engineers and Computer
Scientists come from." I personally hired tons of interns from Waterloo during
my tenure as a manager in Silicon Valley, and then subsequently hired many of
those as full-time engineers after they graduated. It is an actual real place
with great engineers. The interns there usually did better than interns I
hired from other top schools in the USA.

------
arcanus
I still prefer the hacker jargon file:
[http://www.dourish.com/goodies/jargon.html](http://www.dourish.com/goodies/jargon.html)

